# Was trinkt ihr bei Zocken?



## daddyprime (18. März 2016)

Was trinkt ihr bei Zocken?


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2016)

Erbeershake ... geschüttelt !


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2016)

Das, was ich den ganzen Tag sonst auch so trinke - entgegen dem Nickname größtenteils Wasser, gelegentlich Apfelschorle.


----------



## Flipbo219 (18. März 2016)

Bei(m) zocken trinke ich in der Regel Wasser oder Cola Zero. Manchmal aber auch Tee.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

Ja, genau, Wasser mit Schuss.


----------



## _Berge_ (18. März 2016)

Hauptsächlich Wasser, gelegentlich mal ne Coke. Bei gemütlichen und lustigen runden mit Freunden auch mal ein Bierchen (oder 2  )


----------



## Haribocc (18. März 2016)

Ich mach mir nicht so die Gedanken was ich beim zocken trinke.. Ich trinke einfach. Und dann das was im Haushalt ist.
Wasser, Cola, Limo, Kaffee, Energy, whatever. 
Da mache ich mir lieber über andere Sachen Gedanken..


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2016)

Haribocc schrieb:


> Ich mach mir nicht so die Gedanken was ich beim zocken trinke..



Nicht das du versehentlich mal das Olivenöl greifst - wäre mir beinahe mal passiert xD


----------



## Oromis16 (18. März 2016)

Ich hätt' beinah fast den Methanol zum reinigen getrunken 

Minerallwasser, immer Mineralwasser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Frisch gepresste Bohnen oder Schorle, ganz selten mal Malzbier. Feuerwasser gibt es nur im Off


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (18. März 2016)

Das was ich sonst auch trinke - Wasser. Ganz selten auch mal Cola Zero/Light (die richtige Cola kann man ja nur mit Hochprozentigem verdünnt trinken, so süß wie die ist  )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2016)

Rotwein natürlich


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2016)

Kommt auf's Game an - i.d.R. das, was sonst auch immer, mal Wasser, Buttermilch Tee, Kaffee, Cola - letztere insbesondere bei MP-Titel.

Bei FIFA: Bier.


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

Beim Zocken und sonst auch eigentlich nur Wasser und Tee, die Nutellasucht ist schon schlimm genug da kann ich mir nicht noch Zuckerwasser reinkippen


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Das was gerade da ist.
Meist Wasser, Wasser mit Geschmack und Eistee.


----------



## Jimiblu (18. März 2016)

Kaffee. Immer


----------



## buggs001 (18. März 2016)

Meist Wasser oder Kräutertee.
Selten mal 1 und ganz selten auch mehr Bierchen.


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Kaffee. Immer



Glaub ich dir bei deinem Avatar auf`s Wort !


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2016)

Cristal


----------



## Jimiblu (18. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir bei deinem Avatar auf`s Wort !



Hehe.
Bin halt ein Kaffee suchti. Ich trink zwar auch ne Menge Wasser, aber Kaffee ist immer dabei.
Dafür rauch ich halt nicht mehr ;D


----------



## Eller (18. März 2016)

Wasser, Kaffee, Red Bull und Bier.
Ganz selten mal ein Viertele.


----------



## rabe08 (18. März 2016)

Beim Zocken nur Wasser. In die Näher meines heiligen Rechners kommt nichts, was in irgendeiner Weise kleben könnte.


----------



## shootme55 (18. März 2016)

Zuhaus allein Frucade light oder einmal pro woche ein weizenbier.
Auswärts bei Lanparties Kaffee und wasser


----------



## bbz_erd (18. März 2016)

Wasser und ab und an mal n gutes weissbier


----------



## stoepsel (18. März 2016)

Bier....  was sonst!?


----------



## manimani89 (18. März 2016)

bin diabetiker also cola light und getränke ohne kohlenhydrate


----------



## sinchilla (18. März 2016)

ich will mich nich waschen! ich habe durst! daher natürlich bier, alles andere macht doch kein sinn...whiskey macht zu schnell betrunken beim ständigen frustschluck des virtuellen ablebens.


nen quickpoll wäre gut! bin erstaunt wie wenig biertrinker es hier gibt


----------



## Gripschi (18. März 2016)

Meist Wasser

Hin und wieder Cola oder Saft


----------



## BiosShock (18. März 2016)

Kaffeeeeee.... ( Grundnahrungsmittel Nr.1)
Danach Cola Hauptsache Koffein...

Multivitaminsaft darf es auch mal sein. Aber dann nicht so viel! Kann mein Körper nicht mit um...   ...Vitaminschock


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. März 2016)

Gänsewein, gelegentlich auch mal Arbeitersekt... und dann noch Wasser


----------



## Kinguin (18. März 2016)

Nur Wasser,was anderes trinke ich eh nie. ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (18. März 2016)

Bier. Was ist dieses "Wasser"?


----------



## BiosShock (19. März 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Bier. Was ist dieses "Wasser"?



Joa, was'n reinfall, hab auch schon was davon gehört! Hab's mir dann erklären lassen, was es damit auf sich hat und dann Probiert. 

Was für ne Enttäuschung - das Zeug ist Durchsichtig!!!!111!!1


----------



## Noxxphox (19. März 2016)

früher fast ausschlieslich monster und abn an cola, mitlerweile fast auschlislich cola und gelegentlich mal monster
das nen ich ne 180° wende xD


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. März 2016)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Joa, was'n reinfall, hab auch schon was davon gehört! Hab's mir dann erklären lassen, was es damit auf sich hat und dann Probiert.
> 
> Was für ne Enttäuschung - das Zeug ist Durchsichtig!!!!111!!1



Seid froh, dass es Wasser gibt - ohne Wasser, kein Bier


----------



## Adi1 (19. März 2016)

Meistens ein gut gekühltes Hasseröder


----------



## drebbin (19. März 2016)

Hydroxylsäure mit gefangen Kohlenstoffdioxid
Mjam


----------



## Malkav85 (19. März 2016)

Da bei mir koffein schnell anschlägt, trinke ich hauptsächlich Wasser, Cola und Eistee. Selten mal ein Bier dazu


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2016)

Sollte man den Titel nicht grammatikalisch mal ausbessern? [emoji848]

Wasser. Unnötig sich mit Zucker Wasser volllaufen zu lassen ist nichts für mich


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2016)

Ein Thread gleichen Themas und Namens existiert bereits. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...cken.html?highlight=Was+trinkt+ihr+bei+Zocken


----------

